# قصر الماسة للاثاث



## ريم حسان (15 أبريل 2019)

شركة قصر الماسة العالمي للاثاث

الشركة الرائدة للأثاث 
المنزلي وتأثيث المشاريع 

نقوم بتصنيع وتركيب الأأثاث لكل المرافق والمنشئات
أثاث منزلي 
أثاث فندقي 
خزائن ملابس 
غرف نوم فخمة ومتكاملة مع امكانية تعديل المقاسات والتصاميم لتناسب جميع الاذواق لكل من المنازل والفنادق والاستراحات 
دواليب غرف نوم منزلية وفنادق
دواليب صالات 
دواليب مكتبات 
دواليب صوالين 
دواليب مطابخ 
⚒طاولات زينه 
⚒طاولات اجتماعات 
⚒طاولات مجالس 
⚒سفر طعام فخمة 
مجالس فخمة 
قاعات احتفالات 

اثاث ذو جودة عالية وبمواصفات عالمية وبتصاميم جذابة وعصرية 


استخدام أجود الخامات وأحدث ماكينات الأنتاج لضمان أعلى جودة لمنتجاتنا.



كما نقدم خدماتنا للمشاريع :
تجهيز مشاريع شقق مفروشة .
تجهيز فنادق .
تجهيز قصور .
تجهيز فلل .
تاثيث قاعات احتفالات .
تجهيز مكاتب .
تجهيز استراحات. 
تجهيز مجالس عربية. 



لمتابعتنا والتواصل معنا

انستقرام 
https://www.instagram.com/QasrAlmasa
توتير
https://twitter.com/QasrAlmasa

العنوان :الرياض - العليا - شارع التخصصي جوار البنك الاول ، 

0554456783











اثاث ،شركة تاثيث ،اثاث فنادق ،اثاث صالات افراح ،اثاث فخم ،تجهيز مشاريع اثاث 
شركة اثاث، وكالة اثاث، اثاث شعبي، اثاث غربي، افضل تصاميم مجالس، افضل تصاميم صالات افراح، افضل تصاميم غرف النوم، غرف نوم، تجهيز فنادق، تجهيز افراح، تصاميم غرف جاهزة، فرحة العمر، تصاميم غرف فنادق، تصاميم صالات طعام، تصاميم مطابخ


----------

